# Touren um St. Andreasberg, Braunlage



## goldencore (10. Mai 2020)

Hi!
Kann jemand Tipps oder noch besser GPX Tracks für traillastige Touren um St. Andreasberg jenseits der Bikeparks zu Verfügung stellen?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar!


----------



## Jakten (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich wäre auch dankbar da ich in 2 Wochen mit der Familie vor Ort bin und mein Sohn und ich nicht täglich in den Bikepark fahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hydr0ph1a (10. Oktober 2020)

Same, bin die ganze nächste Woche in Torfhaus, nehme auch gerne Tipps an


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Oktober 2020)

Leute, fragt doch einfach im Harz Unterforum.
Der Harz liegt in S-A, Thüringen und Niedersachsen.

Von St. Andreasberg ist eher Südharz relevant. Torfhaus liegt ja eher im Nirgendwo, wenn man mehr als einen Trail sucht.


----------

